# Check out my little garden buddy.



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 6, 2008)

I found this little guy scarfing on my Jalapenos. I have plenty to go around so i dont mind. Apperently hes a tobacco hornworm(on account of their tobacco plant eating ways, and the little red horn on his butt), turns in to a big ass sphinx moth. Hes about 4 inches, you can see his size in relation to my thumb on one of the pics. Hes got some big ass, sharp looking mandiables too, obviously to eat the pepers at the rate he did. Just thought i'd share.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 6, 2008)

He's gonna have some wicked shits tomorrow.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 6, 2008)

^thats basically what my wife said when she saw him


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## budda (Sep 6, 2008)

did he eat something as big as himself?!?! 

crazy little bastard..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 6, 2008)

yea, i check my garden every 2 days or so, its been only like 24 hours this time, and the mofo ate 4 of those!


----------



## budda (Sep 6, 2008)

he's gonna be a monster moth!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 6, 2008)

That's badass. I love caterpillars.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 6, 2008)

I cant stand any bugs personally.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 15, 2008)

We found a few of those on our tobacco plants this year (big surprise). They have green blood.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! That is a big bug


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 15, 2008)

caterpie!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah that's big - do they appear often around St, Louis?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 20, 2008)

since this, i'v gone out and four 2 more! i guess so


----------

